# new babies



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

new babies off my saddle yearlings look how small they are!!
hope this does it for you baby addicts. if not i have 7 more babies and 18 or so eggs to take pics of too....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are wonderful, Eric! Can you maybe lighten the pics up a bit or send the pics to me to do that?

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Eric!

Same here....would love to see a light pic to get a better look at those little fuzzy kids!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

will take better ones this evening.. unless you think you can lighten them terry will send them to you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

eric98223 said:


> will take better ones this evening.. unless you think you can lighten them terry will send them to you.


I tried lightening the two photos, but it didn't help much. Hope you can take some additional pictures this evening.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, they are so tiny. Yep, lighter pictures would be great. A little bigger too if you can. You know us "old" folks..............(not you SHI  )


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

re better pics for those who want them this is 24-36 hours old off of one of my saddles. by far the smallest i have seen so far but i have german owls due in a few days.. E..


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Awwwww! They are so cure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well they are definitely fuzzy...And cute! 
Good luck with them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the news photos, Eric! Those little ones really are little! Very precious!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Terry for trying to lighten the first pics....the new pics are great!
They are so teeny-tiny. I pray blessings upon them and parents!
Thanks so much for sharing, Eric!
I'm too nervous to have little birdie babies of my own, as well as not having much room, so I'm so grateful when anyone here shares their cute little fuzzies with the forum!
Have you named the newbies yet?
Look forward to more pics when you get a chance...translated asap! LOL


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

well that makes #9 since jan 10 and i will have more very soon probably going to have to buy more bands i only have 50 club bands so far this year so im sure im going to have to get more before we stop..

i am always willing to post pictures and talk and answer any questions... 
got hundreds of the loft and birds plus 3 inside parrots and a gecko of my sons. i'm here....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Would love to see pictures of all your birds and the loft. I have a Mobrella, an African Grey, and a Nanday Conure .. also lots of parakeets and cockatiels.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Eric, the babies are wonderful. I never get tired of looking at them.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great photobucket, Eric!
What a great set-up!
Do they free fly and know how to come back?


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

that is a question that takes some answering. i have 3 sections in my loft in the left as you are facing it is my breeders. they dont get out to fly anymore, but as big as my loft is they get plenty of flight time lol. In the center are my whites 2 breeding pairs plus the first baby, plus my sons fancy and 3 german owls
they dont get out but i amgoing to do some wedding releases when i get enough babies from my pairs.
in the right side is my flyers and they just started going out once a day for ecercise. im running babies through the drops for training and soon they will just go out with the big birds.

in the house i have my citron cockatoo and a pionus and an african grey that i was foster parenting for a local rescue but i dont think he will ever leave. funny how that works.

let me know if you want pics of anything or questions answered all in all i have about 75 birds..

eric..


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

> let me know if you want pics of anything or questions answered all in all i have about 75 birds..
> 
> eric..



Eric, 
You know this bunch. We love any pictures you care to post. Can't see too many bird pictures.

Margaret


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

well there are a bunch in my photobucket. used to have a website but that is in the past i have always had good luck with getting answers on here and like to be able to return the favor as much as possible.

i meant if there were specific pictures i can post or questions i can answer i would love to. i will post my inside bird pictures in my photobucket too but here they are.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Is that a Bronze Wing Pionus, Eric? Looks like you have your hands full there with some parrots that require a lot of your attention. 

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

very good eye terry!! yes have my hands full. and andrew is a wonderful help. yes it is a bronze wing just after shower time...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Eric .. check your private messages, please .. got a pigeon situation in Spokane ..

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Eric, I enjoyed your pictures, particularly Riley. What a ham! I'm partial to cockatoos - never had one but I have babysat one and loved him to pieces.

Your little babies are mighty cute.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

thanks Eric, I really enjoyed your parrots.

Margaret


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

you are all very welcome. i will hopefully have a picture of the rescued npa bird soon. eric.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

terry and others,
i tried to contact this girl the other night on craigslist about helping her with this bird. now we have talked and i am going to pick it up tomorrow night on my way home. the pictures were taken from her cl ad.

I think it will go well with the fancy andrew (my son ) already has.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Way cool and wonderful, Eric! Thank you! Please let me know when the bird is actually home with you, and I will close it out on 911 PA.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW! 75 Birdie Friends!
Such beautiful ones too!
Bless you for giving another Birdie a forever home!
Thanks for sharing the pics!
How are the babies doing?...I miss them already! (hint-hint)


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

*ok as requested*

more pictures for all you junkies my german owls and some of the new and upcomming babies


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok and here are some more pictures from today the babies are all between 3 days and 3 weeks


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> ok and here are some more pictures from today the babies are all between 3 days and 3 weeks


What do you band your OGO's with? They look like IPB or AU bands?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Eric! Thanks for the photos. I know you are off on a "mission" right now, and thank you for that! I'm sure we'll all hear from you when you are back home again.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the baby and other pics.
They all look so cozy and happy!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> What do you band your OGO's with? They look like IPB or AU bands?


ogo's?? not familiar with that term?? i band my birds au i am after all a racer.. kinda lol


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

OGO? Jez I've been hanging with the OGO crowd for to long. Old German Owl, that's wat it stands for.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> OGO? Jez I've been hanging with the OGO crowd for to long. Old German Owl, that's wat it stands for.


i only have 3 and they were older when i got them. my babies are going to be a mix this time i think but i just want them for droppers anyway


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> i only have 3 and they were older when i got them. my babies are going to be a mix this time i think but i just want them for droppers anyway


Hey, P.M. me because this isn't something everyone wants to know. But I would like to trade some dropper training methods with you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your little and BIG babies, they are too cute!!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

was awakened at 645 this morning and i could hear the peepers loud and clear. banding at least 2 more babies tomorrow. will try to take the camera with me..
goodnight all. im going to my nestbox for some shuteye


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

here you go for all you baby nuts....


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

and more...........................


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrats on all the babies, Eric! They are darling! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------

